# NEW CAR, CLIO 200ff cup



## Nathanho123

had a 182 trophy for a year one f the most fun cars I ever had, u pick them up for peanuts now mate !

good luck


----------



## TomQS

182's are great. You can get a late one with recaro's for 2.5/3k now..


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Yeah there so cheap it just makes sense I think. Either that it a cooper s mini.


----------



## dextter

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah there so cheap it just makes sense I think. Either that it a cooper s mini.


Craig, I had a Cooper S MINI a while ago, and would recommend them to anyone. One of THE best bits of fun you can drive on the road. I know we`re all different, but IMHO, you`ll not be disappointed with one.

Good luck with whatever you pick, and this was mine, just to whet your appetite.... 8)


----------



## nat11911

I agree with Dexter, great car - here's mine...


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Does much go wrong on the minis? Are there any tells of bad ones?


----------



## tonksy26

I stuck a 182 engine in my stripped out 1.2 rep and it was bloody fantastic !

Cnt complain at all for the money there going for now.


----------



## nat11911

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Does much go wrong on the minis? Are there any tells of bad ones?


I think the only common problem is the power steering pump, which compared to the number of common issues with a 225 is pretty good. My understanding (which of course could be wrong!) is that the PS pump goes on most Minis within a few years, so obviously best to go for one that's had it changed.

MPG on mine is averaging 31, but 90% of my driving is stop-start/city centre stuff, so a bit better than the V6; road tax is the same as a V6. An entertaining car that really does feel like a proverbial go-kart, and can be driven very quickly if you want. Mine also has twin dials in front of the driver, which I much prefer to single-dial ones which have the speedo in the big dial in the centre of the dashboard.


----------



## Paulj100

nat11911 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does much go wrong on the minis? Are there any tells of bad ones?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only common problem is the power steering pump, which compared to the number of common issues with a 225 is pretty good. My understanding (which of course could be wrong!) is that the PS pump goes on most Minis within a few years, so obviously best to go for one that's had it changed.
> 
> MPG on mine is averaging 31, but 90% of my driving is stop-start/city centre stuff, so a bit better than the V6; road tax is the same as a V6. An entertaining car that really does feel like a proverbial go-kart, and can be driven very quickly if you want. Mine also has twin dials in front of the driver, which I much prefer to single-dial ones which have the speedo in the big dial in the centre of the dashboard.
Click to expand...

Correct on this. The power steering pump went on my early cooper S. Cost me £350 to replace 









Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> I stuck a 182 engine in my stripped out 1.2 rep and it was bloody fantastic !
> 
> Cnt complain at all for the money there going for now.


cool...Check out the orange boom box..for "dem dere tunes innit"... [smiley=kid.gif] :wink: 
Did you have more fun in the clio than your TT? 

Its a mad concept really but, there are some awesome cars out there cheap as chips for huge smiles. 

I know the mini is a great fun car and go cart, but to me it just is a ladies car...  Something your girlfriend should be driving...So you could have an excuse to drive and enjoy it.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Exactly this damo, I can have as much if not more in a small hatch.

The tt is just to big to enjoy on my roads here, pains me to drive it fast as every time I attempt it there's a deer/pothole/tractor/bus/cyclist etc.

I'm always worried it will get dinged and even though I can repair it is rather not lol.


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Exactly this damo, I can have as much if not more in a small hatch.
> 
> The tt is just to big to enjoy on my roads here, pains me to drive it fast as every time I attempt it there's a deer/pothole/tractor/bus/cyclist etc.
> 
> I'm always worried it will get dinged and even though I can repair it is rather not lol.


I understand Craig i really do.. I honestly believe you can have just as much fun if not more in a cheaper hot hatch...  When i lived in france i drove some awesome hot hatches, Peugeot 106 rallye's and 205 GTI's just brilliant. I do miss the lightness and simplicity, and fun driving, these cars represent.. Sod what the snobs think, let them drive their boring expensive lifeless modern hacks..You will be the one smiling, and financially better off. Its a no brainer.

I would love to find a nice clio williams 2.. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Yeah I've had a few decent toys so rather spend the money elsewhere beneficial. Like bigger speakers for my surround sound setup etc lol.

After I've put some away of course.


----------



## TomQS

I'd say both my Williams and 182 were more "fun" than my QS..


----------



## L33JSA

Another Clio lover here....this is my track car and is definitely more fun than the TT...at the moment anyway...





Just a shame the Gripper LSD keep breaking... :roll: :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

TomQS said:


> I'd say both my Williams and 182 were more "fun" than my QS..


Its mad really the investment it takes to make a mk1 TT capable and fun to drive?  I would say quite categorically my TT was the most disappointing car i have ever owned in standard trim. Just stale..no feedback, chassis felt dead, and the 1.8t in std form was lack luster. I knew it had potential though. And in my heart i had always wanted a blue qs since i saw my first one back in 2005.

I have to say though, i don't think i am an out and out fan of audi anymore, and what they are producing. Do i think they know how to build an exiting chassis out of the box, that engages all of your senses like other manufacturers..erm no? Are they bothered not sure? They got it spot on with the engaging to drive b7 RS4. Then lost their way again. They build solid beautiful machines, but for the most part they lack soul. Anyone who has driven a great italian car knows what i mean. The "fun" factor was engineered into its design, it makes you feel alive. And i respect that immensely.. 
Even toyota recently managed to bring to the table an exciting engaging drive with the Toyota GT86 , not particularly fast but awesome fun to drive, and it has that magic smile factor in its dna. 
What i am saying here is, if you start to think out the box, and just love driving, there are some fantastic fun machines out there, that don't need 300bhp to bring a huge grin to your face. Where does that leave a mk1 TT, what place does it hold in the car kingdom? Great looking character car, but yet very average in "standard trim", and not particularly engaging to drive fast either. A classic for the new ground it covered when first released. But certainly not a classic driving experience from the factory, that sets your soul on fire. :? And surely that is what a sports coupe is all about?

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Well the TT sold today for full asking price, £10,000.

I would have got more if I held out into summer but I'm bored of the car now. I still like it but just want more gadgets and gizmos and that "fun" feeling that the tt lacks.

So iv booked a test drive for the new Mini Cooper S Saturday.

Il spec it up and go from there, if the figures are ok il have one, 6-8week waiting list though lol.


----------



## roddy

well done mate,, you must be well pleased,, just saw your advert yesterday,, wow that is a good price compared with "standard " 225,,,but a Mini,, my second ever car was original mini cooper s,,enjoy :?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Well guys, the audi goes next weekend if the log book turns up because of my plate change, dvla are handling that now.

It's been a good car but not what I thought It would be, puts a smile on my face, it's all abit show off and I like that being young but something is missing. Not sure what but something.

Iv settled on a what evo magazine say is the porsche gt3 of hot hatches.

A Renault cliosport 200 cup in alien green, recaros the whole lot apart from heavy ac. Lightweight cup packs.





Il be doing my usual take on cars, this will have a few touches, headlong in green of course kermit the frog here n there lol.

Back to NA, FUN driving.


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well guys, the audi goes next weekend if the log book turns up because of my plate change, dvla are handling that now.
> 
> It's been a good car but not what I thought It would be, puts a smile on my face, it's all abit show off and I like that being young but something is missing. Not sure what but something.
> 
> Iv settled on a what evo magazine say is the porsche gt3 of hot hatches.
> 
> A Renault cliosport 200 cup in alien green, recaros the whole lot apart from heavy ac. Lightweight cup packs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il be doing my usual take on cars, this will have a few touches, headlong in green of course kermit the frog here n there lol.
> 
> Back to NA, FUN driving.


Fun mobile.. And good name..lol

Did you ever fit defcons and H&R ARB's to your qs Craig?

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Never fitted them no mate. Sold them on a while back.

Yeah be properly fun on my roads.


----------



## A8VCG

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Never fitted them no mate. Sold them on a while back.
> 
> Yeah be properly fun on my roads.


Maybe see you back some day - i'll still be here!! lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Never fitted them no mate. Sold them on a while back.
> 
> Yeah be properly fun on my roads.


OMG so you spent thousands on mods but the "most important 2"...defcons and ARB's you never did? Craig you never will know how much better the car would have felt. Of everything i have done to my qs these 2 mods were without any questionable doubt the most important. :? The car was useless before hand. If i had not done these first i would have sold her on as i couldn't stand the standard chassis with its understeer and uncommunicative steering.

Damien.


----------



## roddy

well mate , I hope this has the " something " that you are looking for,,, but TBH if you like that then I guess you would never have been happy with a TT ...


----------



## brian1978

TTSPORT666 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never fitted them no mate. Sold them on a while back.
> 
> Yeah be properly fun on my roads.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so you spent thousands on mods but the "most important 2"...defcons and ARB's you never did? Craig you never will know how much better the car would have felt. Of everything i have done to my qs these 2 mods were without any questionable doubt the most important. :? The car was useless before hand. If i had not done these first i would have sold her on as i couldn't stand the standard chassis with its understeer and uncommunicative steering.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Do defcons really make THAT big a difference, asking as i keep putting them off.


----------



## TTSPORT666

brian1978 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never fitted them no mate. Sold them on a while back.
> 
> Yeah be properly fun on my roads.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so you spent thousands on mods but the "most important 2"...defcons and ARB's you never did? Craig you never will know how much better the car would have felt. Of everything i have done to my qs these 2 mods were without any questionable doubt the most important. :? The car was useless before hand. If i had not done these first i would have sold her on as i couldn't stand the standard chassis with its understeer and uncommunicative steering.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do defcons really make THAT big a difference, asking as i keep putting them off.
Click to expand...

Yes they do. Honestly they and H&R adjustable ARB's were the reason i kept my car and never looked back and modded on..  It transformed the cars responsiveness and driver feedback. 

Damien.


----------



## TomQS

Love my Clio's but wouldn't have spent my money on that tbh.

Newer Clio's are built like Renault 5's.. Gearboxes are made of cheese. etc

What MPG are you getting? Loads of people I know always moan about it saying they don't get much about 25.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well guys, the audi goes next weekend if the log book turns up because of my plate change, dvla are handling that now.
> 
> It's been a good car but not what I thought It would be, puts a smile on my face, it's all abit show off and I like that being young but something is missing. Not sure what but something.
> 
> Iv settled on a what evo magazine say is the porsche gt3 of hot hatches.
> 
> A Renault cliosport 200 cup in alien green, recaros the whole lot apart from heavy ac. Lightweight cup packs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il be doing my usual take on cars, this will have a few touches, headlong in green of course kermit the frog here n there lol.
> 
> Back to NA, FUN driving.


I know it's there for a very good reason but that airbag on the side of the seat looks like an after thought it looks so wrong


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

TomQS said:


> Love my Clio's but wouldn't have spent my money on that tbh.
> 
> Newer Clio's are built like Renault 5's.. Gearboxes are made of cheese. etc
> 
> What MPG are you getting? Loads of people I know always moan about it saying they don't get much about 25.


Will out perform the audi hands down on the back roads I'm on. Audi feels way to heavy and the 200 is the revised version of the 197, those had problems and they had a whole box made with different gears and ratios to suit the power now. All 197 owners upgrade to this box so no worrys there hopefully, yeah I get 20-25 now. 30 on a good run so that's ok.

Costing me less than half as much a month on me loan so it's awsome for that respect as that's the only thing I'm concerned about.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, the audi goes next weekend if the log book turns up because of my plate change, dvla are handling that now.
> 
> It's been a good car but not what I thought It would be, puts a smile on my face, it's all abit show off and I like that being young but something is missing. Not sure what but something.
> 
> Iv settled on a what evo magazine say is the porsche gt3 of hot hatches.
> 
> A Renault cliosport 200 cup in alien green, recaros the whole lot apart from heavy ac. Lightweight cup packs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il be doing my usual take on cars, this will have a few touches, headlong in green of course kermit the frog here n there lol.
> 
> Back to NA, FUN driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's there for a very good reason but that airbag on the side of the seat looks like an after thought it looks so wrong
Click to expand...

Yeah it does look odd in that picture but in reality it's not as in your face. Plus I'd rather have it than nothing like the audi who didn't even bother to have one lol.

Seats are pukka though, nice touch with the renault sport and yellow center.


----------



## neil_audiTT

Sold a QS for a clio?

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkaaaaaay then :lol:


----------



## philgibQS

My friend has one and I go in it regularly, nice car. Definitely a step down from the QS in my opinion, although it probably handles better than a stock QS. Very cheap plastic interior, although the seats are much easier to get in and out of.

The Na engine is definitely a different experience from the turbo, can't say which I prefer though.

And if it's costing you less, then why not! Just prepare to blend into the background though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666

philgibQS said:


> My friend has one and I go in it regularly, nice car. Definitely a step down from the QS in my opinion, although it probably handles better than a stock QS. Very cheap plastic interior, although the seats are much easier to get in and out of.
> 
> The Na engine is definitely a different experience from the turbo, can't say which I prefer though.
> 
> And if it's costing you less, then why not! Just prepare to blend into the background though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think if Craig had fitted his defcons and H&R arb's he would have been surprised at how much more fun the car would have been... :wink:

The french pocket rocket is a different kettle of fish..And with money in the bank from the sale of the qs he is laughing..Mind you blending into the background in bright green..  Never gona happen Phil.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

neil_audiTT said:


> Sold a QS for a clio?
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkaaaaaay then :lol:


+1 but hey if we all liked the same thing life would be boring.

To me it looks horrendously chavvy but I'm sure when parked in a locked garage it will look better.

Only joking (although I'm not) enjoy the car


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

neil_audiTT said:


> Sold a QS for a clio?
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmkaaaaaay then :lol:


Not just any clio, if you know your cars like you say you do, you'll know it's evo magazines hot hatch of choice. Best hot hatch money can buy.

Saving a lot of money aswell.


----------



## neil_audiTT

Yeah, I'd agree they're not a bad car. I prefer the older 182 cup chassis though.

Fair play if you're saving money - makes sense then!

Just 1 for 1 the QS and clio are worlds apart.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomQS

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my Clio's but wouldn't have spent my money on that tbh.
> 
> Newer Clio's are built like Renault 5's.. Gearboxes are made of cheese. etc
> 
> What MPG are you getting? Loads of people I know always moan about it saying they don't get much about 25.
> 
> 
> 
> Will out perform the audi hands down on the back roads I'm on. Audi feels way to heavy and the 200 is the revised version of the 197, those had problems and they had a whole box made with different gears and ratios to suit the power now. All 197 owners upgrade to this box so no worrys there hopefully, yeah I get 20-25 now. 30 on a good run so that's ok.
> 
> Costing me less than half as much a month on me loan so it's awsome for that respect as that's the only thing I'm concerned about.
Click to expand...

Im still on the Clio forums daily. The 200 has the same issues sadly. Just type in Clio 200 + Gearbox and fill your boots. I know someone who had synchro issues on his 200 with less than 20k on the clock.

Even to quote "Evo" - Both versions of the gearbox are prone to premature synchro failure - generally most noticeable when changing down into third, especially if you skip a gear, though some owners have first noticed issues with fourth, so pay attention to the ease of the shift on the test drive.

As for being quicker on back roads..no chance. Was yours mapped? On a tight track though the clio would walk it and you'll have a million times more fun. 

How are you saving so much? An AG 200 is not a 5k car..lol


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

TomQS said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my Clio's but wouldn't have spent my money on that tbh.
> 
> Newer Clio's are built like Renault 5's.. Gearboxes are made of cheese. etc
> 
> What MPG are you getting? Loads of people I know always moan about it saying they don't get much about 25.
> 
> 
> 
> Will out perform the audi hands down on the back roads I'm on. Audi feels way to heavy and the 200 is the revised version of the 197, those had problems and they had a whole box made with different gears and ratios to suit the power now. All 197 owners upgrade to this box so no worrys there hopefully, yeah I get 20-25 now. 30 on a good run so that's ok.
> 
> Costing me less than half as much a month on me loan so it's awsome for that respect as that's the only thing I'm concerned about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im still on the Clio forums daily. The 200 has the same issues sadly. Just type in Clio 200 + Gearbox and fill your boots. I know someone who had synchro issues on his 200 with less than 20k on the clock.
> 
> Even to quote "Evo" - Both versions of the gearbox are prone to premature synchro failure - generally most noticeable when changing down into third, especially if you skip a gear, though some owners have first noticed issues with fourth, so pay attention to the ease of the shift on the test drive.
> 
> As for being quicker on back roads..no chance. Was yours mapped? On a tight track though the clio would walk it and you'll have a million times more fun.
> 
> How are you saving so much? An AG 200 is not a 5k car..lol
Click to expand...

I'm saving due to paying off loads on me loan. Over £5000 paid off plus savings this year.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Well I decided I didn't want the 200 cup green one as the seller was being awkward and demanding more money after an agreed amount and deposit was sent. Horrible experience. But in doing so I found a supurb 2010 cliosport 200 full fat with the cup pack, it has everything, auto lights, auto wipers, keyless entry, hands free, sat nav, media connection for my iphone all Bluetooth, push button start, brembo 4 pot as standard, recaros everything I could want. Puts the tt to shame a lot.

It out handles the tt by far, having had both of the qs and clio it's unreal. Very good out the box.

Immaculate condition aswell so I'm very happy, spent more than I was meant to but very glad I did. Best move yet.

Few pics, had a huge paint correction as it was black and scratchy, not to bad but I want it properly done and it can out lovely, black is a very rewarding colour.















Plans are to colour code the mirror bases, side strips are already done but not well enough for me, can stil see the plastic dimples, tint the side repeaters and rear lights a tad, colour code the handles and maybe a remap as these engines are very highly tuned already and doing small changes like air filter upgrades and a cat back give a massive flat spot so it needs mapping out. Won't be to bad, also il be doing some handling upgrades like arb rear, and front strut, boot strut as the clio boys in the cup challenge use them and it is crazy how good it becomes they say, not 1 bit if understear, not that iv had any yet. Lol.

Being a full fat model I have all the mod cons and upgraded interior over the cup base spec, but still having the cup pack is very good.

Hope we all like it.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Craig... 

Black is so much better than that god awful green colour..Good move. Yes i am in no doubt how the clio will feel so much better out of the box than a standard qs. Why can audi not build fun handling machines like this out of the factory??? But i digress.. :wink:

Looks like you have a fun new project there pal. 

Damien.


----------



## roddy

OK, so it is a little better than that awful green,, but that's about it .. :? ............... I know you will enjoy


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> OK, so it is a little better than that awful green,, but that's about it .. :? ............... I know you will enjoy


I've been on holiday so I'm attempting not to upset anyone on my return.

It's [email protected] horrible, even the recaros look butt ugly.

How anyone can prefer that to a qS is beyond me and I'm not even a qS fan.

I'm sure the local Ali Gs will love it.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it is a little better than that awful green,, but that's about it .. :? ............... I know you will enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on holiday so I'm attempting not to upset anyone on my return.
> 
> It's [email protected] horrible, even the recaros look butt ugly.
> 
> How anyone can prefer that to a qS is beyond me and I'm not even a qS fan.
> 
> I'm sure the local Ali Gs will love it.
Click to expand...

Ha, tts are old hat mate. This is the future, Best hot hatch money can buy, hailed the gt3 rs of hatch hatches. It's a mega machine and needs to be driven to appreciated.

The recaros are epic in every way, better than pole possitions I had.

Looks like some1 has a strong hate for quality vehicles lol.

Yeah it's a nice project for sure. Won't need much at all, all ready leaps ahead of my tuned tt qs. And I did chuck money at that. This has a personality about it that the tt didn't have.


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it is a little better than that awful green,, but that's about it .. :? ............... I know you will enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on holiday so I'm attempting not to upset anyone on my return.
> 
> It's [email protected] horrible, even the recaros look butt ugly.
> 
> How anyone can prefer that to a qS is beyond me and I'm not even a qS fan.
> 
> I'm sure the local Ali Gs will love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, tts are old hat mate. This is the future, Best hot hatch money can buy, hailed the gt3 rs of hatch hatches. It's a mega machine and needs to be driven to appreciated.
> 
> The recaros are epic in every way, better than pole possitions I had.
> 
> Looks like some1 has a strong hate for quality vehicles lol.
> 
> Yeah it's a nice project for sure. Won't need much at all, all ready leaps ahead of my tuned tt qs. And I did chuck money at that. This has a personality about it that the tt didn't have.
Click to expand...

Ouch Old hat....Think the word is classic Craig :wink: . The renault is a flimsy built fun mobile..different kettle of fish. Not a quality product, but masses of fun. I don't find it particularly beautiful, the front looks like a pouting frog, but cannot doubt its effectiveness at bringing a smile to your face when driving, and refreshingly without spending stupid money on mods. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

On the build quality front I haven't noticed a step down at all really. It all feels tight and well made. They have come along way these renaults. It's nice having all the steering wheel controls for everything and cruise control is fun.

Front end is mean, a lot of character going on.


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> On the build quality front I haven't noticed a step down at all really. It all feels tight and well made. They have come along way these renaults. It's nice having all the steering wheel controls for everything and cruise control is fun.
> 
> Front end is mean, a lot of character going on.


Yes steering wheel controls are cool..My alfa GT clover had them missed them when i got my qs. Front end is frog like Craig.. Mean as a frog  Like the wide arches though. Hows the power, she feel fast?

Damien.


----------



## jamman

No hate here just good taste with no blinkers :lol:

Your first mod, perhaps you could get some stickers saying Renault Clio GT3 RS

I expect you'll find them in Halfords next to the fluffy dice.

Build quality same as Audi..... Mmmmmm OK then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MO-TT

It's a lovely car....but at the end of the day it's a Renault Clio


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

MO6542 said:


> It's a lovely car....but at the end of the day it's a Renault Clio


Its a renault clio at the beginning of the day too, in fact its a renault clio 24/7 !!


----------



## ades tt 180

Audi versus Renault build quality....all the cars on here are 10 years+ old...how many sporty reno's do you see at the same age?...they're made of cheese paper mashey!


----------



## Eadon

No need to be so harsh :lol:

They're alright, but going from a sport coupe to a little hatch will always be a step down for me.

Are these even classed as hot hatches? I thought they fall into the bracket below, super-mini or whatever it is, with the likes of the corsa vxr, fiesta ST etc. Thought the Megane would be considered the hot hatch?

Jon


----------



## Ikon66

Not sure what to do with this thread now?? It's gone off topic and looks like it's going downhill :?


----------



## Ian_W

Ikon66 said:


> Not sure what to do with this thread now?? It's gone off topic and looks like it's going downhill :?


I think we are all going to be buying Clio's now as they are much better than a car that was designed 10 years earlier 8)

Great cars but unless your doing track days and what not I don't see the point of having the ultimate driving machine for my commute and odd spirited drive. Prefer the comfort of the TT.

That said, favourite car I have ever owned and driven was my 106 GTi, so much fun 8)


----------



## neilc

Well I will buck the trend and say , it's a great little car..I have driven many Clio sports from the 172 , owned a 182 Trophy and driven a 197 and a 200 Cup.

The NA engine is razor sharp and makes a fantastic noise at high revs , yes it's not as quick as the QS on the straights but I'm not kidding guys , try one on a back road or a track and the Clio would simply walk away.

But fundamentally they are totally different cars and aimed at very different market places.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Haha, you guys who haven't owned or driven one are slaying my new car. And some1 who has owned one loves it, strange hey lol.

This is why this forum is so bad, single minded opinions. I have owned both the audi and clio sport so when I say it's better it just is, I didn't say it was the same as audi build quality I said I didn't notice any drop or notice a drop in quality. So that means it's ok in my eyes.

Try one and you'll all come back with ya tails between ya legs 100%.

Audi tt are based on an old a3 so.........

My roads home are all B roads and it eats them up, hence me getting it.

I knew it would be different, I didn't want a lazy turbo car that felt heavy. Nippy na's are what it's all about.

Sooner you realise it's my choice and none of yours the better for the forum. Slating some1s brand new car is not very nice, i knew I'd get this reaction but fact is, do some research and look at YouTube cup clio videos and you'll see your all a bunch of idiots for voicing an uneducated view lol.

You all need to read back the comments and see what your saying to me, it's actually hilarious, you sound like year 8's in the playground having ago at the new kid haha.


----------



## jamman

It's an opinion nothing more just like yours Einstein so pipe down what do you expect it's a TT forum :roll: :roll: :roll:

Ever think maybe we are fishing because YOU HAVE ALWAYS BITTEN SO WELL ???










Seats looks fugly as does the car just my opinion nothing more and worthless so [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Haha, you guys are classic forum trolls. You stick with ya body kitted a3's lol.

Mines not an opinion it's a fact, I've owned both and can give an honest view.

You can't, hence the silly comments.


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Haha, you guys who haven't owned or driven one are slaying my new car. And some1 who has owned one loves it, strange hey lol.
> 
> This is why this forum is so bad, single minded opinions. I have owned both the audi and clio sport so when I say it's better it just is, I didn't say it was the same as audi build quality I said I didn't notice any drop or notice a drop in quality. So that means it's ok in my eyes.
> 
> Try one and you'll all come back with ya tails between ya legs 100%.
> 
> Audi tt are based on an old a3 so.........
> 
> My roads home are all B roads and it eats them up, hence me getting it.
> 
> I knew it would be different, I didn't want a lazy turbo car that felt heavy. Nippy na's are what it's all about.
> 
> Sooner you realise it's my choice and none of yours the better for the forum. Slating some1s brand new car is not very nice, i knew I'd get this reaction but fact is, do some research and look at YouTube cup clio videos and you'll see your all a bunch of idiots for voicing an uneducated view lol.
> 
> You all need to read back the comments and see what your saying to me, it's actually hilarious, you sound like year 8's in the playground having ago at the new kid haha.


Craig...Personally i never slated your new Renault. Just tongue in cheek about the front looking a bit frog like. :wink:

I do not doubt the fun value. Please don't accuse the forum of being uneducated. Many peeps on here come from hot hatch back grounds and know what they are on about. I am genuinely happy you have found happiness in your new car. If you had fitted H&R ARB's you would have been shocked at how much better your qs would have felt. Still probably not as nimble as the clio though. But much better. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Yeah your ok damo, it's just other people voicing an uneducated opinion thinking they can speak for the whole forum.

I can understand the frog thing though lol, it's a beefy frog.

Yeah might have been mate but I wanted something good out the box and as we all know, the qs is miles behind what it should have been.

End of the day this is a financial/fun car move for me. Could have been boring and got a normal cheap TT to keep everyone happy.


----------



## jamman

Dammo did you just text me and say it is fugly but you don't want to upset him any more :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Texting other male forum friends, that's manly lol.


----------



## jamman

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Texting other male forum friends, that's manly lol.


Great come back... stunning :roll:

I have no problem with my sexuality do you ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Texting other male forum friends, that's manly lol.


 :? James is winding you up, i never text him. :?

I am actually trying to say honestly i am happy for you bud. But loosing faith in your replies now. You gained respect here on the forum with your excellent qs build. Now all you have to say is the mk1 is old hat and an a3 in a dress...Nice??? Shame as in time to come new owners ,people will enjoy this thread, then come to this part and probably be a little taken back by your attitude. Reel in the negative comments and attitude Craig and go out on a respectful high note eh. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

I have both a Clio 172 and an Audi TT and I like them both for different reasons. They are completely different cars and you cannot compare the two.

My Clio will outhandle the TT by miles no doubt about it......speedwise on a straight it will keep up with a stage 1 TT except it just doesnt 'feel' that quick due to lack of torque but it just loves to rev and sit on the limiter and is absolutely ideal for battering round a track lap after lap.

The TT however is much more luxurious and well built and feels quicker.

I can't comment on the new Clios as I have never actually been out in one yet.

Craig - I think people would respect your views alot more if you didnt have the attitude that you currently have. Of course you are going to get peoples backs up when you come on here and start slating TTs. Don't forget though.....not that long ago you were one of those people!! :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

I'm just sticking up for myself, iv been on countless forums and every1 has been fine. But this has been the worst one by far with people being nasty/negative.

If people slate my car/me then I'm clearly going to come back, can't have people jabbing a pop and just go " yeah good one your 100% correct about the clio"

People will view this and laugh at the comments I'm sure as it's banter on some part but some of the comments are just pointless.

Every1 who has had a clio on here is loving them, so I'm happy some people see the move I made. I honestly don't care about people who read this now, it's been spoilt by others in the beggining and now the end lol.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Its just my opinion here- but when i first read your thread a few months ago i couldnt help but notice your unique way of approaching things. Its ok for you voice your opinions strongly, but others voice thier opinions, which are pro TT on a TT forum, and they are trolls and bullies etc. People have thier opinions, and when you ask for them you will get them.

I dont feel bullied by anyone on here- i accept thier views and that they may not like what ive done with my car, so when opinions come my way i assess them, and either agree or not, and carry in enjoying life 

Ps i agree its a good car- my boss prefers his on The track over his 911 turbo and c63 amg.... but not everyone has to agree with you


----------



## Kyle18uk




----------



## jamman

I see your point :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

Ok topic split, please keep it civil or will be re locked :roll:


----------



## Pot Of Jam




----------



## billyali86

wow....

someone on here telling us about their pride and joy and people start slaying it and rip the p*ss?

I for one think these are great cars, slightly preferred the look of the 197 but these still look good. The quality may not be up there with the TT but I would imagine the driving experience it would offer would be alot more fun. I doubt that a TT would see which way it went on a back road.

Video below sums it all up really






Enjoy your new car, if you like it, thats what matters!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Good video, makes a valid point......it thinks people intetested in clios want to see a h&m advert....

Joking aside it shows that in its stock state it is a nimble little car. And i know the rs has good grip for a fwd car, but a 4wd tt with a few mods would do the same to the RS...


----------



## billyali86

Not disputing that it would, but comparing a modded car to a standard car is like apples & oranges.

The point I am trying to make is that while renault may not be great when it comes to build quality, Renaultsport really do seem know what they are doing when it comes to making their cars a great steer.

Up until recently, the fastest FWD drive car around the ring was Renault Megane Sport. It was quicker than some serious RWD and 4WD machinery!


----------



## TomQS

Lol stop throwing your toys out of your pram. Do you really care? Worryingly it seems like you do.

I've owned 4 Clio 16v's, A Clio Williams, A 182 and driven 197/200's. They are great fun cars. I like them. Nothing will handle like them out of the box.

Would I change my TT for one? No because I find unless you are on a track you cannot have as much fun on road as you can in a TT without being a dick tbh. Same as the CTR I had which lasted two weeks.

Anyway, calm down and enjoy your car. Don't like it on here? Don't come on here..


----------



## jbell

I had a Clio Trophy, epic little car, went round roundabouts on 3 wheels, was so much fun to drive, TT is totally different, it's a quality car that pretends to be a sports car, epically well built but no where near as much fun to drive.

Enjoy the Clio, i'm sure you will, they are much better built these days


----------



## Danny1

I don't think anyone is doubting the clios performance, but the fact remains that if you have a straight choice, say the 2 cars in the vid which would you take if it wasn't about money?? Everyone would take the focus, I used to have a 2l turbo'd corsa many years back that had 2 switchable maps 1 being 260bhp! I could keep up with pretty much anything, but the car was still just a corsa, that's the problem with the clio, you say what you drive and people think its just a teenagers car.... You cant compare it to cars that are in a different class but the Clio is still a nice car, but will always be a clio.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Yeah all my friends have clio sports and I was hooked. I want a house and a nice car, the tt was old and the clio newer and more practical and more fun, easy choice really.

House is more important than a tt, so I can save now and not pay a lot on the loan.

Yeah I'm all ready having fun, seeing what speeds I can take corners at. Seems any speed atm lol.


----------



## jamman

Danny1 said:


> I don't think anyone is doubting the clios performance, but the fact remains that if you have a straight choice, say the 2 cars in the vid which would you take if it wasn't about money?? Everyone would take the focus, I used to have a 2l turbo'd corsa many years back that had 2 switchable maps 1 being 260bhp! I could keep up with pretty much anything, but the car was still just a corsa, that's the problem with the clio, you say what you drive and people think its just a teenagers car.... You cant compare it to cars that are in a different class but the Clio is still a nice car, but will always be a clio.


Spot on Danny but you really are wasting your breath. :wink:

It's a Porsche in disguise :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

jamman said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting the clios performance, but the fact remains that if you have a straight choice, say the 2 cars in the vid which would you take if it wasn't about money?? Everyone would take the focus, I used to have a 2l turbo'd corsa many years back that had 2 switchable maps 1 being 260bhp! I could keep up with pretty much anything, but the car was still just a corsa, that's the problem with the clio, you say what you drive and people think its just a teenagers car.... You cant compare it to cars that are in a different class but the Clio is still a nice car, but will always be a clio.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Danny but you really are wasting your breath. :wink:
> 
> It's a Porsche in disguise :roll:
Click to expand...

Evo magazines words not mine fella. You can argue with them if you like. I'm sure you know more than those idiots anyway haha! :roll:

I'd take the clio everyday, a ford is well, a ford.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting the clios performance, but the fact remains that if you have a straight choice, say the 2 cars in the vid which would you take if it wasn't about money?? Everyone would take the focus, I used to have a 2l turbo'd corsa many years back that had 2 switchable maps 1 being 260bhp! I could keep up with pretty much anything, but the car was still just a corsa, that's the problem with the clio, you say what you drive and people think its just a teenagers car.... You cant compare it to cars that are in a different class but the Clio is still a nice car, but will always be a clio.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Danny but you really are wasting your breath. :wink:
> 
> It's a Porsche in disguise :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evo magazines words not mine fella. You can argue with them if you like. I'm sure you know more than those idiots anyway haha! :roll:
> 
> I'd take the clio everyday, a ford is well, a ford.
Click to expand...

a clio is well, french


----------



## jamman

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting the clios performance, but the fact remains that if you have a straight choice, say the 2 cars in the vid which would you take if it wasn't about money?? Everyone would take the focus, I used to have a 2l turbo'd corsa many years back that had 2 switchable maps 1 being 260bhp! I could keep up with pretty much anything, but the car was still just a corsa, that's the problem with the clio, you say what you drive and people think its just a teenagers car.... You cant compare it to cars that are in a different class but the Clio is still a nice car, but will always be a clio.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Danny but you really are wasting your breath. :wink:
> 
> It's a Porsche in disguise :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evo magazines words not mine fella. You can argue with them if you like. I'm sure you know more than those idiots anyway haha! :roll:
> 
> I'd take the clio everyday, a ford is well, a ford.
Click to expand...

See what I mean Danny :lol:


----------



## Danny1

Hahaha, too predictable it seems. :lol:


----------



## fishchicken

Renault Clio [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## neilc

I remember on a trackday last year overtaking a Porsche 997 S and a Lotus 111R in my Clio trophy and both the drivers coming over to me afterwards asking , " What the hell have you done to that thing " My response ?

Errrrr it's standard.. :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting the clios performance, but the fact remains that if you have a straight choice, say the 2 cars in the vid which would you take if it wasn't about money?? Everyone would take the focus, I used to have a 2l turbo'd corsa many years back that had 2 switchable maps 1 being 260bhp! I could keep up with pretty much anything, but the car was still just a corsa, that's the problem with the clio, you say what you drive and people think its just a teenagers car.... You cant compare it to cars that are in a different class but the Clio is still a nice car, but will always be a clio.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Danny but you really are wasting your breath. :wink:
> 
> It's a Porsche in disguise :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evo magazines words not mine fella. You can argue with them if you like. I'm sure you know more than those idiots anyway haha! :roll:
> 
> I'd take the clio everyday, a ford is well, a ford.
Click to expand...

Glad you still enjoying your little "Clito" Craig.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

I've heard Ferrari are planning to base their next model on it


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Some1 else who's owned a clio sport is loving it and is saying its a very good machine, good work that man. In time the others will see.

Paint day for the clio today, having my own spray oven at work is very handy I must say, door handles and side strips are getting the treatment today. Side strips are all ready blacked out but not very well so and improvement will happen there today. Blacking out the handles aswell to match. Everything will be going black soon enough.

We all know once you go black you don't go back, jammans misses knows all to well haha. :lol:


----------



## jamman

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> We all know once you go black you don't go back, jammans misses knows all to well haha. :lol:


Oh dear you are letting yourself down now matey, poor show there's banter and there's banter and then there's direct racism.

As ever with my daughter you can apologise or you will be hearing from me.


----------



## fishchicken

How do you block someone?


----------



## jamman

fishchicken said:


> How do you block someone?


Go into your "Profile" (top right) then "Friends and Foes then select "Manage Foes" add the user name and submit


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Some1 else who's owned a clio sport is loving it and is saying its a very good machine, good work that man. In time the others will see.
> 
> Paint day for the clio today, having my own spray oven at work is very handy I must say, door handles and side strips are getting the treatment today. Side strips are all ready blacked out but not very well so and improvement will happen there today. Blacking out the handles aswell to match. Everything will be going black soon enough.
> 
> We all know once you go black you don't go back, jammans misses knows all to well haha. :lol:


there's a line and it just got leaped over. Take your french car and f*ck off to a forum that accepts racism- maybe an EDL forum.


----------



## neilc

Craig you have shown yourself to be a complete C***. There was no need for that whatsoever , forums are all about banter and bringing racism into this is downright disgraceful.

Be gone muppet. :x


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

jamman said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know once you go black you don't go back, jammans misses knows all to well haha. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear you are letting yourself down now matey, poor show there's banter and there's banter and then there's direct racism.
> 
> As ever with my daughter you can apologise or you will be hearing from me.
Click to expand...

Haha, what a complete an utter hypocrite, banter is all I meant. Your just jumping on your high horse now. You are such a bad receiver of this so called banter, you dish it out but don't take it yourself.

Haha, this is to funny.

I will not take back what I said, it was bants, you can say its racism if you like but just shows you up for what you are rather than me.

Clio paint work came out lovely as always if any1 is interested. :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

neilc said:


> Craig you have shown yourself to be a complete C***. There was no need for that whatsoever , forums are all about banter and bringing racism into this is downright disgraceful.
> 
> Be gone muppet. :x


Behave mate, as soon as I give it back I get reported etc and called a racist lol. Couldn't care what you muppets think what so ever.

Was pure bant. Take it on the chin fella.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

fixitagaintomoz said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some1 else who's owned a clio sport is loving it and is saying its a very good machine, good work that man. In time the others will see.
> 
> Paint day for the clio today, having my own spray oven at work is very handy I must say, door handles and side strips are getting the treatment today. Side strips are all ready blacked out but not very well so and improvement will happen there today. Blacking out the handles aswell to match. Everything will be going black soon enough.
> 
> We all know once you go black you don't go back, jammans misses knows all to well haha. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> there's a line and it just got leaped over. Take your french car and f*ck off to a forum that accepts racism- maybe an EDL forum.
Click to expand...

Not a racist comment just bant, some people can dish it out but not take it. This is a full on perfect show of that in action. Every1 needs to chill out. Jeeeeze!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

For the lads who know I'm serious and just having a laugh, here's how the RS came out today.

Well today I spent most of it in the spray oven and taking care of the colour coding on the side strips, door handles and rs badges to the side.

Few pictures here.











Also fitted the rs badge up front today.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Quite a likeness here..


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

TTSPORT666 said:


> Quite a likeness here..


Haha, I can't argue with such a perfect photo. :wink:

Bullfrog I believe, debating a carbon front end kit, make it more batman than frogman.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

As i said- take ur car updates somewhere else- racist comments can never be seen banter.
Grow up.


----------



## gogs

There's no way you can class that as banter, that's just not an acceptable way to behave on a forum, there is banter yes but you have definitely crossed that line with that remark :-o

I do hope for your sake you never bump into James !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Behave you lot, you sound very silly. If anything it was a 100% fact. I don't know at the time did I, I didn't know his wife had a black child lol.

You guys are making it far worse than it is, trying to put me in the corner ha.

If he does bump into me I hope he just walks on by as if anything does come of it such as hand waving and nasty names it will go strait to the police for assault and il go all the way.

But it won't go there as I'm sure he understands that all this is crazy. But if he does, bring it on. Iv got nothing to hide/worry about.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

fixitagaintomoz said:


> As i said- take ur car updates somewhere else- racist comments can never be seen banter.
> Grow up.


In a word, NO!


----------



## TTSPORT666

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As i said- take ur car updates somewhere else- racist comments can never be seen banter.
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> In a word, NO!
Click to expand...

Craig be a man and apologise to James eh...If you are indeed true to your word about being naive to the truth.. Banter and personal racist comments have no place together at all. Honestly right now is a good time to set things straight, and be a decent human being and apologise for your tasteless gaff. 

Damien.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

also, nice factory finish orange peel on the paint


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Behave you lot, you sound very silly. If anything it was a 100% fact. I don't know at the time did I, I didn't know his wife had a black child lol.
> 
> You guys are making it far worse than it is, trying to put me in the corner ha.
> 
> If he does bump into me I hope he just walks on by as if anything does come of it such as hand waving and nasty names it will go strait to the police for assault and il go all the way.
> 
> But it won't go there as I'm sure he understands that all this is crazy. But if he does, bring it on. Iv got nothing to hide/worry about.


people have been arrested before now for racist tweets etc. so consider that?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

fixitagaintomoz said:


> also, nice factory finish orange peel on the paint


What part fella? The mirror flat parts I painted or factory finish body?

Dunno why Rolls Royce employ me if you know more about finish lol. Any tips I can have from you? :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

fixitagaintomoz said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behave you lot, you sound very silly. If anything it was a 100% fact. I don't know at the time did I, I didn't know his wife had a black child lol.
> 
> You guys are making it far worse than it is, trying to put me in the corner ha.
> 
> If he does bump into me I hope he just walks on by as if anything does come of it such as hand waving and nasty names it will go strait to the police for assault and il go all the way.
> 
> But it won't go there as I'm sure he understands that all this is crazy. But if he does, bring it on. Iv got nothing to hide/worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> people have been arrested before now for racist tweets etc. so consider that?
Click to expand...

Shut up you tart, arrested for banter. Good one, regardless is you think it's not, it is.

Iv seen worse on Facebook haha.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Write I'm off now, can't take all the sh it.

Enjoy your tt's.

Iv apologised for sake of keeping every1 happy.

Laters haters.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> also, nice factory finish orange peel on the paint
> 
> 
> 
> What part fella? The mirror flat parts I painted or factory finish body?
> 
> Dunno why Rolls Royce employ me if you know more about finish lol. Any tips I can have from you? :roll:
Click to expand...

Factory finish- as in from the factory. Your paintwork is very good, just emphasises how bad the standard paintwork is. Oh look- the standard paint will need modification.. .

and calling me a tart? Youre the one saying youll report hand signals and nasty words to the police! ******.


----------



## Matt B

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Write I'm off now, can't take all the sh it.
> 
> Enjoy your tt's.
> 
> Iv apologised for sake of keeping every1 happy.
> 
> Laters haters.


Close the door on your way out you prick


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

To jammon.

Very sorry.

Pm for proof.


----------



## TomQS

Lol at this thread. Clio looks well.

Now, everyone CALM DOWN. lol


----------

